# A Parody Video Based On The Problems With Online Retailers Real Time Inventory



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I created a parody based on the problems some of us have been having with our online vendors not having accurate real time inventories. Thought it might give some of you a laugh.






PS - Sorry, I'm new to You Tube and haven't figured out how to disable ads. Just click the x in the upper right hand corner to close the ad if it covers the subtitles.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

1000 cleaners and no tabacco...... clean my ass with them!!!

_Hillarious!!!!_
(although hitler may have liked that idea~)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMFAO & I dont even smoke a pipe. Nice work!:biglaugh::yo:


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is really good I enjoyed it very much thanks. Good production to.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome John, this made my day! RG bump coming your way. 

If you don't mind I would like to post this on another forum?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Awesome John, this made my day! RG bump coming your way.
> 
> If you don't mind I would like to post this on another forum?


No problem. Please feel free to post it wherever you think it might bring a laugh.

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.

I'm already cooking up some ideas for a few more.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

very cool, well done.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

John, I have not laughed that hard in a long time, and I'm not just saying that. I was in stitches the whole time. Well done.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool. Was that borrowed from _Downfall_?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Indigo.


I spit my coffee on the keyboard. With the Puff star references.. damn bro. I am serious.

That was the funniest shit I seen all day.. My side hurts.

Excellent work.

Vin


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very funny vid!

And its nice to know that Commonsense was in kahoots with Hitler!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

AAAH ha ha ha ha! No wonder he went psycho!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Never thought I'd utter these words, but I agree with Hitler. :wacko:

Very funny, can't wait to see what you cook up next.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

ruralhipster said:


> Very cool. Was that borrowed from _Downfall_?


It's a long-established meme. Great work though.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> Very cool. Was that borrowed from _Downfall_?


Yes, the video is from Downfall (see Drastic's post above). There are many, many such parodies on You Tube ranging from Hilter Finds Out There Is No Santa Claus to Hitler Reacts to the Features of the New IPad to Hitler Finds Out He Was Not Accepted At Hogwarts. Several scenes from the film are used, although the one I used is probably the most popular.

At one time the owners of the flim (Constantin Film) had all of the parodies removed from You Tube as copywrite violations, but at present they allow them to be posted as long as advertising is displayed along with the content.

Thanks for the comments and RG bumps guys!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW! Awesome!


----------



## fluffy (Nov 11, 2010)

Brilliant video! Haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't the faintest knowledge on pipes and the tobacco used, but that was AWESOME!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I never thought I'd laugh at this Hitler thing again; it's just been done to death. But that was not just "laugh out loud"; I almost fell out of my chair at one point! Great stuff!!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Lmfao! "What am I supposed to do, smoke Mixture 79?"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think it was "Don't worry, he won't really smoke Mixture 79" that caused me to lose balance...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Any particular reason I can't see the video?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I think it was "Don't worry, he won't really smoke Mixture 79" that caused me to lose balance...


We have a similar sense of humor. It was all quite funny but that part killed me! The act of Hitler having to smoke Mixture 79 was causing one lady grief and she was being comforted to not trust an outrageous claim that was said in anger. LOL!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I think it was "Don't worry, he won't really smoke Mixture 79" that caused me to lose balance...





dmkerr said:


> We have a similar sense of humor. It was all quite funny but that part killed me! The act of Hitler having to smoke Mixture 79 was causing one lady grief and she was being comforted to not trust an outrageous claim that was said in anger. LOL!


That was one that got me too. If not the best, definitely top three in the video. The one about smoking up almost all the stuff commonsenseman had sent him got me pretty good though too. Poor Hitler can't ask Jeff for anymore or he'll think he's the biggest loser on Puff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> Any particular reason I can't see the video?


I'm not sure why you can't see the video. If you want to maybe you can see it if you link direct to my new You Tube page here:

YouTube - indigosmoke1's Channel

To the rest of the guys,

I'm glad you liked it. Humor being so subjective, you just never know, but I'm happy I could give you all a laugh.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So funny and so true...my eyes are watering. Great job!!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Simply outstanding!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I know what's happening now, it says you don't allow playback on iPhone, and my computer is messed up right now so I have to use my phone.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> I know what's happening now, it says you don't allow playback on iPhone, and my computer is messed up right now so I have to use my phone.


Thanks for letting me know. There must be some sort of setting of which I am unaware. I can't seem to find it. I'll check with a friend on You Tube and when I get it straightened out, I'll let you know.

EDIT: I think I've fixed the settings now. Let me know if you can view it. Thanks!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

That was awesome! Great video!

But why would there even be a setting like that?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> That was awesome! Great video!
> 
> But why would there even be a setting like that?


I know, it's very strange. And the setting is buried pretty deep. I'm new to You Tube, so I have no idea. Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Funny as sh**--I tried to give you a bump but with my recent request it did not allow me--Freakin funny--Love it!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

John, 

I had to watch it again and bookmark the video.

So funny. 

Awesome.

- Vin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel so famous now.....


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

*OMFG* THAT WAS hilarious! I know where your coming from and i've been through hell ordering pipe tobacco and harrasing B&Ms about their pipe tobacco stock. After 3-4 months of waiting ive finally snagged some BULK (8-16oz @ smokingpipes.com) Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake. I've been placed on special order about 3x and they had to put me on top of the list due to my bantering, emailing, and repetitious calling. I was lucky enough to grab tins of penzance from my Local B&M and i have to confess that penzance is a tough cookie to find.

LOL, why did i waste my time buying ebay pipes! HAAHAHAHAH


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> *I feel so famous now....*.


With or without the Video your a famous person Jeff---:hat:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha ha, that was so good!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

great work.
i love those parodies/meme's people do with that movie.

that one is excellent and hits close to home for a lot of us. i bet it spreads to other boards as well.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Best darn laugh I had in a while :biglaugh:Nice work


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

LMFAO


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo, you are my hero! 

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely hilarious. Thanks!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't laughed so long and hard in years! That video is right up there with my all time favorite, Tim Conway and Harvey Korman in the "dentist" sketch.

Outstanding work!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh my stomach hurts from laughing!!! That was hysterical!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I created a parody based on the problems some of us have been having with our online vendors not having accurate real time inventories. Thought it might give some of you a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro, I watched this again tonight, it is so funny. This is a must watch for NPS, you can get a taste of what we go through.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

wow. that was great.


----------

